# Boaters World Closing



## saltwaterrunner (Sep 5, 2004)

If you have a store in your area they must be closed in 90 days or sooner. Sales are at the 10-30 percent level today. North Carolina stores are selling branded fishing line for $1.00 a spool. The Hampton store has not done so yet. They are too busy unloading trucks with gear to dispose. Might want to check this weekend and in april for better pricing on rods/reels.:fishing:


----------



## cannotlogin (Sep 1, 2008)

YIIPEEEEEEEE the way I was treated I am glad.


----------



## sirstreet (Dec 11, 2008)

Just called, the Hampton store sale is on now


----------



## togman (Oct 12, 2003)

I sure hate to see them go out of business. They have helped me out many times in the past with boat parts and tackle. It was always nice to go in to get some ideas for rigs, rock racks, tackle boxes, a new filet knife etc.

Should be a good place to get some good deals on some coolers as well as some cool clothes etc.


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

Is hampton the only close store around? I clicked on their location site and it didnt even list hampton unless I messed up. If there was one in Va Beach that would be great. Thanks:fishing:


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

beachcaster said:


> Is hampton the only close store around? I clicked on their location site and it didnt even list hampton unless I messed up. If there was one in Va Beach that would be great. Thanks:fishing:


Laskin road and VB Blvd, off of Military Highway


----------



## skider (Feb 14, 2009)

WENT TO LASKIN STORE SPERRY TOP SIDERS 9.99 OBX OUTFITTERS STRING 1.00 ASPOOL TOP OF THE LINE RAIN GEAR 50.00 SOME T SHIRTS 9.99 LOTS OF DEALS.:beer:


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

skider said:


> WENT TO LASKIN STORE SPERRY TOP SIDERS 9.99 OBX OUTFITTERS STRING 1.00 ASPOOL TOP OF THE LINE RAIN GEAR 50.00 SOME T SHIRTS 9.99 LOTS OF DEALS.:beer:


I'll have to get by there and pick up some stuff. My problem is every time I go to a fishing store with a "blow out" sale, I always end up walking out broke...


----------



## sand.trout (Oct 31, 2006)

Everything 10-30% off.
I picked up 20ft of Rope, Polarized Shades, Reel Oil and Grease, and a cheapy spinning reel all for about 61.00.


----------



## bwnomore (Mar 22, 2009)

*BOATERS WORLD closing*

had to post on this. its ridicolous that this is happening.. if only everyone knew the truth. well here goes. ritz had had slumping sales since the switch to digital. boaters world has been there support system all the way up to 2007. well in 2008 they didnt bring to the bank nearly what they usually did. ritz had to pay off nikon at the end of the year and since boaters world didnt have the money because it all goes into ritz 800 store, the company looked to wachovia.. well banks are lending money as easy so they denied it.. they did not look for other means of credit. so the only way for them to get more money was to sell boaters world since thats the most profitable. ritz is closing all 137 boaters world and they have to close 400 ritz cameras. well he still gets to keep his 400 stores and he gets to keep his airplane hangers houses, and 174ft mega yacht. oh and his 45 million profit from the final sale plus his already major bank account with billions.

he let go of all the hard working people and only cares about the money. at the end of the day there will be no more boaters world to maintain ritz so i see those 400 failing also.

v


----------



## UOPaul (Apr 14, 2008)

I stopped in at the one on Va Beach Blvd yesterday. Really everything was just 10% off. Which is still more than almost everything they sell is on sale for at other places recently. Dicks is have a great fishing sale right now. Gulp Alive pints are $15.00 each there. They are only 10% off at Boaters world. They have some nice reels that might be worth picking up at 10% off, just nothing that I needed right now. I will go back in a week or two to see if the sales are better.


----------



## 1morecast (Jul 13, 2008)

went by hilltop location today

fishing 10%
ropes and some accessories 20%
electronics 30%
t-shirts 50%
didn't see any marks downs on rain gear???


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*It ain't only Boaters World,*

it hit here also[Roanoke Va.]. Sportsmans Warehouse is closing our store after opening maybe 1 1/2 years ago. Humongus new building. They are liquidating 23 stores, including ours, and selling 15 more to UFA Co-Op.


----------



## fishingman88 (Apr 23, 2008)

Went up to the one in Richmond, seems like they had the same sales as Hampton. I was wondering if anyone has tried the OBO fishing line? I picked up a couple spools of the 17lb, 30lb, 40lb. $1.00 a spool. Might buy some more if some people have tried it an liked it. Or I might just go back to Tritanium Plus and PowerPro. 

Also, has anybody tried the Sperry Top Sider shoes?? I might get a pair. But the cheapest I saw there was $29.99 in Richmond. Didn't see any $9.99 pairs??


----------



## SPECKS (May 14, 2007)

Ritz's Yacht is also on the market so I heard two days ago.


----------



## glen721 (Jul 25, 2004)

That yacht went up for sale back in 2006. I guess he hasn't sold it yet. It's called the Sea Bowld. Bowld is a combination of Boaters and World.


----------



## togman (Oct 12, 2003)

I just had a live chat with a Boater's World agent & this is a quote:
"We are not going out of business. .....BoatersWorld.com and the Boaters World Stores are two separate companies and we work with different policies.. "


----------



## UOPaul (Apr 14, 2008)

fishingman88 said:


> Went up to the one in Richmond, seems like they had the same sales as Hampton. I was wondering if anyone has tried the OBO fishing line? I picked up a couple spools of the 17lb, 30lb, 40lb. $1.00 a spool. Might buy some more if some people have tried it an liked it. Or I might just go back to Tritanium Plus and PowerPro.
> 
> Also, has anybody tried the Sperry Top Sider shoes?? I might get a pair. But the cheapest I saw there was $29.99 in Richmond. Didn't see any $9.99 pairs??


I wear Sperry Top Siders most days of the week as my casual shoes. I love them.


----------



## YuJim (Feb 13, 2009)

I picked up some Top Siders at the Springfield store but they were only 10% off - nowhere near $9.99.


----------



## treydunn48 (Apr 9, 2008)

do any bw have the avet lx single speed available or s.senator 114h


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

BW here in Raleigh is now 30% to 50% off. Still had a good amount of stuff left. I spent too much again...lol


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

everything $#itz on a ritz!!


----------



## Fireball (Aug 15, 2005)

The word on the street is that West Marine is already planning their liquidation and Sports Authority will be going belly up also very soon.


----------



## incucrash (May 7, 2008)

West marine is to follow boaters world according to BW employees

no word on sports authority, but honestly, there fishing and everything else for that matter is garbage in my opinion! local businesses will thrive from this, i just hope they keep their yacht size to a minimum and hire some locals !

at any rate

i bought a 5 day igloo, i think 40 qt for $34? but then seen better/equal deal @ walmart/costco, like 50 qt for $39, ANYWAYS, i don't think their shit is that good of a deal yet..

they had the penn boat combo, 330 reel i believe, for $94
pretty good deal, other then that, i dont know, go see for yourself!

Bass pro missed boaters world bid for 2 cents on dollar by the way, they were going to incorporate their stock or at least keep "liquid liquidators" out


no names, no store location, but the girl cashier, who happened to be sexy imo, gave me some freebie shit  because she was pissed her job was going away, rightfully so


----------



## blaminack (Apr 10, 2009)

Even on sale their prices are up there. I did get 30$ off some Costas but hey I could have gotten them at the locally owned Hardware store for the same price. The trouble with sales like these is that it really brings out the compulsive shopper in a lot of folks.


----------



## incucrash (May 7, 2008)

yep, all the liquidators shit gets people happy

any of their competition priced stuff is worth it, if its walmart/basspro prices without discount, go for it

if not, skip it

I been hitting walmart clearance up throughout year, got sabiki rigs by hayabusa for $1 ea, fish finder rigs for $.75 cents, etc


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Went the the BW @ Hiltop yesterday and the shelves were almost empty. Still a bunch of fishing stuff on the shelves but I think thats only because the fishing gear is only marked down 30%

Only things I walked out with were new submersable lights for the trailer ($20) and some random clothes for my son.


----------



## emorycns1 (Apr 3, 2009)

Greenford you just made my day.Im on the way to Raleigh after work.Hope you didnt buy out the store


----------



## emorycns1 (Apr 3, 2009)

Made it to the Raleigh store last eve.Not Much left


----------



## UOPaul (Apr 14, 2008)

Still some good stuff left. Getting thin though. Lots of lures are half price now. Mirolures, Gotcha Plugs, lots of Swedes bucktails. Not much gulp stuff left at half price. I grabbed some gulp bloodworms buckets just for the gulp juice at $10.00 each.


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

Actually I have caught some nice spot on the gulp bloodworms (actually I was using sandworms but I think that they are the same.)


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I was in Boater's World in the Pleasant Valley area yesterday. Bought a Berkley Spooling Station and another spool of the 10# Red Devil.

I looked at the reel counter, everything is 30% off. I was excited until I realized that 30% off at Boater's World equals 100% at other places. Senator 114H or 114HLW $139.99, down from $199.99 :--|

Prices are supposed to go down again on Thursday, according to the cashier. Maybe if those Senators get down around $100 I'll pick one up. I've also got my eye on a new king fighting rod and a couple 500 yd spools of 40# PP for the king/shark rig. But the prices are still about the same as other retailers so the % off will have to go up before I spring for anything.

Evan


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

huh...10 years and still going strong..

Is there a Bizarro Boaters World that I am not aware of?

http://www.boatersworld.com/static/promotions/bwpromo/10off_redtag_sale_bw.html


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I heard the guys in West Marine today say that the Boaters World down the street from them has already closed it doors for good. The one in Hampton has a big sign up saying it's going out of business. Weird that the website says that.


----------

